# Vidyamandir Help



## way2jatin (Jun 18, 2009)

*Vidyamandir modules*

I need Vidyamandir Modules as soon as possible. If anyone know where it is sold or anyone is having it then please reply to this message with your contact no. as soon as possible.

*thread closed as per user request*


----------



## Aspire (Jun 18, 2009)

Are you from Delhi?
If yes then you can find modules of Narayana,Vidyamandir,Akash,FIITJEE in the Sunday Market near Lal Kila


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 18, 2009)

yaar lekin books sirf sunday ko hi milti hai


----------



## Aspire (Jun 20, 2009)

haan aur sunday = fu**n day
(fun)


----------



## abhijangda (Jun 26, 2009)

oh about vidyamandir classes their modules i mean packages are good best among fiitjee and narayana but i dont know about their teachers.


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

The teachers have experience but no class control..............
Most of them are quite old.
I saw them when i visited Vidyamandir regarding admission


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 27, 2009)

Aspire said:


> The teachers have experience but no class control..............
> Most of them are quite old.
> I saw them when i visited Vidyamandir regarding admission


offtopic post....

plz be on-topic..


----------



## Aspire (Jun 27, 2009)

way2jatin said:


> offtopic post....
> 
> plz be on-topic..



Why's this offtopic?
We still talking about Vidyamandir!!!


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 28, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Why's this offtopic?
> We still talking about Vidyamandir!!!



In this thread we are talking about Vidyamandir modules not about classroom activities


----------



## Aspire (Jun 28, 2009)

way2jatin said:


> In this thread we are talking about Vidyamandir modules not about classroom activities



Its quite same...........
Anyways the purpose of this thread is most probably over.
MODs Close it?


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 29, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Its quite same...........
> Anyways the purpose of this thread is most probably over.
> MODs Close it?



please dont make useless posts for your post count. it is not quite same.

can anyone else help me....??


----------



## Aspire (Jun 29, 2009)

way2jatin said:


> please dont make useless posts for your post count. it is not quite same.
> 
> can anyone else help me....??



Its no use talking to you honestly.


----------



## way2jatin (Jun 29, 2009)

Aspire said:


> Its no use talking to you honestly.



You are just useless 
You cannot understand a feeling of a man who wants help


----------



## Aspire (Jun 29, 2009)

way2jatin said:


> You are just useless
> You cannot understand a feeling of a man who wants help



Thanks a lot for calling me useless.
BTW I helped you as much as i could and it is your turn now to buy those books.
I cannot buy them and send them to you!!!


----------

